# mason's patent nov 30th 1858



## Trying not to break it (May 14, 2005)

hi everyone,  this is a jar that was dug last week.  embossed on the frt, mason's patent, nov. 30th, 1858. it's a 1 qt. jar, top of jar very rough all the way around.  is what they call a grounded lip?  it's has the #21 on base. any ideal of age or value would be appreciated. thanks   rhona


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 16, 2005)

Hi Rhona,
    Your ground lip Mason's Patent was made from the late 1860's up to about the turn of the century when machine-made smooth lip jars became predominant.  The earliest Mason's Patent jars have square shoulders and are referred to as "Crowleytown Mason" & will set you back $400-$600.  Jars such as yours that are aqua, with no other markings than what you've stated, sell for $6-$8.  Don't give up though, this jar in a great amber or deep green color will sell for the big bucks.  Good luck!  -Tammy


----------



## madman (May 18, 2005)

dang rhona your really hiting the jackpot im jealous  mike


----------



## Trying not to break it (May 18, 2005)

hi tammy,  thanks for the information, i'll keep digging.  hi mike. thank's  for looking, i'm still hoping for the big one, so i can retire early. 3 yrs 6 months,  thanks rhona


----------

